# Fw-190 Photos at White One Foundation, Kissimmee, FL



## tac-67 (May 6, 2007)

Here are a few miscellaneous photos taken the same day as the FM-2 Photo's. Black 3 is, I believe, is a Fw-190A-3 under static restoration for a Norwegian museum, as part of an agreement in consideration for parts to restore the Fw-190F-8 White 1 to flight. Hope you like them.

TC


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2007)

Nice..


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2007)

cool stuff.THX.


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## timshatz (May 7, 2007)

Good shots.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 11, 2007)

Too cool!!!!


----------



## Maharg (May 14, 2007)

Thanks M8


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2007)

Awesome!


----------

